# code for sinus surgery with balloon



## vkratzer (May 28, 2009)

I am a new coder for ENT and I need some help coding a sinus surgery with balloon.  I would appreciate any help with this.  

Thank you.

Vicky


----------



## magnolia1 (May 28, 2009)

Balloon Sinuplasty goes to Unlisted (31299)


----------



## vkratzer (May 28, 2009)

Thank you so much.  

Vicky


----------



## cgallimore (May 29, 2009)

Here is the statement from the AAOHNS regarding billing for Balloon Sinuplasty. 

http://www.entnet.org/Practice/upload/AAOHNS_position_ballooncoding.pdf


----------

